# I saw BearsButt the other day!



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Winn, I took this picture the other day and I thought of you.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Dad? Is that you? LOL


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That's him, for sure.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

manysteps said:


> Dad? Is that you? LOL


I think it is. Same scruffy face, must be him.


----------

